# Neck Labels



## Nino (Nov 9, 2006)

Does anyone know where I could go to get my neck labels screen printed. I would really like it if I could use the same company that screen prints on the t-shirt to be able to do the neck labels as well.


----------



## RisingBlue7 (Oct 8, 2006)

Nino said:


> Does anyone know where I could go to get my neck labels screen printed. I would really like it if I could use the same company that screen prints on the t-shirt to be able to do the neck labels as well.


Are you referring to garment labels that are sewn in the back neck collar of the tee or are you referring to printing your logo identity on the back neck collar itself without the garment label?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Nino said:


> Does anyone know where I could go to get my neck labels screen printed.


 Just about anyone should offer that.



Nino said:


> I would really like it if I could use the same company that screen prints on the t-shirt to be able to do the neck labels as well.


Shouldn't be a problem; just ask them.


----------

